# 2006 Vw Passat 2.0T loud ticking noise PLEASE HELP!!!



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok first off the car needed plugs so I changed the spark plugs correct gap (0.32") and I also found a split vac line. I corrected that problem and started the car with the air box sitting off to the side with the MAF connected but no air flow through it (just to test the car to make sure everything was fine which sounded awesome) well after that I started the car back up with the air box in place only to hear a loud clicking/buzzing noise which got slightly louder then stayed at the same tone. I went back through and checked everything and I can't come up with anything. Please help this is my girls DD. 


Edit: The sound is around the top end (in between the head and the turbo).


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

ObamaSucks said:


> Ok first off the car needed plugs so I changed the spark plugs correct gap (0.32") and I also found a split vac line. I corrected that problem and started the car with the air box sitting off to the side with the MAF connected but no air flow through it (just to test the car to make sure everything was fine which sounded awesome) well after that I started the car back up with the air box in place only to hear a loud clicking/buzzing noise which got slightly louder then stayed at the same tone. I went back through and checked everything and I can't come up with anything. Please help this is my girls DD.
> 
> 
> Edit: The sound is around the top end (in between the head and the turbo).


YouTube sound clip for us to see/hear?


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

majic said:


> YouTube sound clip for us to see/hear?


I'm fixing to take one now.


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

majic said:


> YouTube sound clip for us to see/hear?


Here ya go. http://youtu.be/VcVzjlLKd_M


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds normal broseph.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

I dunno. FSI motors are noisy but this sounds excessively loud. 

Is the power still okay? Does it still make boost? Do you have a vagcom to see if there are any stored codes?

Lastly, you will have the stock engine cover don't you? That can make it difficult to localize sounds because that kind of diffuses engine noises.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I vote that it needs a cam chain and tensioner. 

$100 in parts and you can get the tool for $100 if you search for the specialty tool program thread. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

majic said:


> I dunno. FSI motors are noisy but this sounds excessively loud.
> 
> Is the power still okay? Does it still make boost? Do you have a vagcom to see if there are any stored codes?
> 
> Lastly, you will have the stock engine cover don't you? That can make it difficult to localize sounds because that kind of diffuses engine noises.


I'm not sure on the power kinda scared to drive it. Unfortunately I do not have vagcom. And yes it has the stock engine cover/air box. But yeah it's always had a slight clicking/buzzing noise about like any other turbo car but now it's bad sounds about like a diesel.


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

Tutti57 said:


> I vote that it needs a cam chain and tensioner.
> 
> $100 in parts and you can get the tool for $100 if you search for the specialty tool program thread.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


How much of a pain in the ass is that?


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

Also don't know if this helps but last night we were messing with the car and my dad put his hands over the exhaust one side blew and the other sucked.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Its really not bad. A few others have done it too. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips/advice guys but the car still has a warranty so I'm going to let shop deal with it.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah def do that. Prepare for them to tell you its normal. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, one thing I've heard of is when the balance shafts crap out, or if the lower chain tensioner is shot, it sounds/feels like a diesel. 

Any oil pressure issues?


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

majic said:


> Well, one thing I've heard of is when the balance shafts crap out, or if the lower chain tensioner is shot, it sounds/feels like a diesel.
> 
> Any oil pressure issues?


No the oil pressure seemed fine. The video doesn't do it justice it's probably 4 times louder then used to be. If I'm sitting in the car with it running I can hear that noise echoing because it's so damn loud.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

ObamaSucks said:


> No the oil pressure seemed fine. The video doesn't do it justice it's probably 4 times louder then used to be. If I'm sitting in the car with it running I can hear that noise echoing because it's so damn loud.


You won't get an oil pressure warning at idle. 

Excessive vibrations? Can chain tensioner breaking will cause a lot of clatter.

Lots of vibration and sounding like a diesel is suggestive of the oil/balance shaft tensioner failing.


----------



## ordpetegti (May 20, 2004)

Mine sounds like that at 112,000 miles. I replaced the cam chain and tensioner, along with the timing belt, water pump. cam follower done every 40,000 miles with almost zero wear. To me it seems like the valves are just noisy with this engine. I do not baby mine at all. I do, however, religiously use mobil 1 and change it at 5000 miles. I have never had an issue other than noise.


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

Found the problem! The damn oil pump chain snapped in half! 

Thanks again for all the advice and the tips guys!


----------



## ordpetegti (May 20, 2004)

ObamaSucks said:


> Found the problem! The damn oil pump chain snapped in half!
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice and the tips guys!


Did you find that out or did the dealership? Any pics? I have no idea where it is even located and would love to find out.


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

ordpetegti said:


> Did you find that out or did the dealership? Any pics? I have no idea where it is even located and would love to find out.


My cousin owns a shop so I had him do it. I'm not sure where it's located I would imagine in the bottom end of the motor in the oil pan who the hell knows on these cars this car is so confusing sometimes. I unfortunately didn't get any pics. It snapped the chain and snapped the sprocket bolt. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, and for the delay on replying.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Mmmmm. I don't know how well your main bearings would survive without oil pressure.

You sure it wasn't the balance shaft?


----------



## ObamaSucks (Apr 13, 2014)

majic said:


> Mmmmm. I don't know how well your main bearings would survive without oil pressure.
> 
> You sure it wasn't the balance shaft?


That's what we think is one of the balance shafts seized up and caused the snapping of those parts. We checked the oil and there was very minimal metal specks in it. Car has been running great since though.


----------

